# Gah. HELP!



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am currently attempting to breed my 2 cockatiels, Peano and Sunny.
They were doing everything well until about a week before hatching when they stopped sitting on the eggs, and then started mating again. The second time they did exactly the same thing. The cockatiels cage joins onto the budgies cage so I thought the budgies could be a problem?
Any way, do you have any idea as to why they are doing this?
Thanks, Ella.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sometimes it takes first-timers a few times to get it right. Are they bonded? If they're not, then this could create problems as well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also I would separate their cage from the budgies cage. If you have female budgies they may try to take over the tiel nest.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well my single female did the same thing accept the eggs of course wouldn't hatch, I haven't a clue why they do this, but were your teils eggs actually fertile?
Because if they weren't I reckon teils actually kind of sense if their eggs are fertile or not... Perhaps not, but it's possible.

Anyway, good luck for the future


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels can sense if the eggs are fertile or not, they can feel the heartbeats of the babies if they're fertile.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow I never knew that ^^


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

That's cool


----------

